

Nobody Is Using Google+ - uptown
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-active-users-2015-1

======
mavus
We use Google+ as our company's internal social network. This is helpful
because it maintains separation between personal social media and
professional. Communities can be a great way to organise social event or share
common knowledge.

Circles let you differentiate the content you share with work friends and
wider colleagues.

I have absolutely no interest in using G+ for my personal life but it's a very
handy tool for internal communication in an organisation.

------
bhhaskin
I use Google+ and my stream is always busy and interesting. G+ is just
different than Facebook or Twitter. It is more of a social network for
interests than for connecting with friends and family.

------
valevk
I think Google+ was ahead if its time.

I, for myself can see a gradual move from Facebook to Whatsapp. That's because
everybody uses Whatsapp (at least in Germany), thus making it available just
as Facebook was/is. However, by creating groups in Whatsapp you have something
like a private Facebook where you can share data with the people you choose.
Very simple. I can't remember the last time I posted something on Facebook,
but while I wrote this post I shared something in two Whatsapp groups.

G+ is in my opinion the a very good solution (circles are like whatsapp groups
for your friends), but it didn't make. I think that's mainly because of the
way you gained access to the product. For G+ you need the large, and
untransparent Google account, whereas whatsapp needs just a phone number.

------
taksintik
G+ is underrated. Would be the best social network now (technically) if it was
run as stand alone entity without googles name attached.

------
joelennon
This piece only looks at Google+ posts, it fails to take into consideration
other features, such as Hangouts. I haven't posted an update on Google+ in
years (except for changing my profile photo recently), but I use Hangouts
almost every day.

~~~
EdwardDiego
I didn't even realise Hangouts was coupled to G+ until I read your comment.
Now I realise I've been implicitly ignoring it every time I've had a hangout.

Poor Google Plus.

------
X-combinator
To be honest I hate the style of Google+.

